# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Un favor

## Mariano Sosa

Hola a todas/os

Pido disculpas a los que puedan estar esperando respuestas a privados ya que estuve de viaje hasta hoy.. en cuanto tenga un tiempo libre intentaré responder a todos.

Les escribo este mensaje porqué les quisiera pedir un favor... necesitaría si me pueden comentar en este hilo que tal les esta funcionando la página web de la tienda de magia : www.tiendamagia.com 

Me gustaría saber si la podéis visualizar sin problemas y si os va bien en cuanto a velocidad, ya que alguién nos comentó que desde Madrid no puede entrar (y que probó de varios ordenadores).

Muchas gracias por adelantado! 
 :Smile1:

----------


## Mago Londrino

Pues desde la mejora o cambio de diseño que hizistéis en la web, creo que me va un pelín más lento... :S Pero bueno, en gran parte es por mi conexión a internet.

Por lo demás, ami me va perfecta siempre.
Saludos

----------


## Mago Habibi

Hola Mariano.

No he tenido nunca ningún problema para entrar o cargar la web y sus imagenes. Tampoco con la velocidad (Tengo ADSL).

Con la Nueva Web todo va perfecto.  :P 

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Sin problemas desde 3 ordenadores diferentes.

----------


## ulises

nunca he tenido ningún problema, y las imágenes se abren bien.
Tengo ADSL.
Saludos

----------


## merrameu

Entro en tu web desde el trabajo y desde casa. En los dos sitios ADSL y nunca he tenido ningun problema.

Saludos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Yo tengo ADSL, y tarda un poco en cargar lo de "libros, dvds, .....", pero que vamos, que no hay problema.

----------


## BusyMan

Yo no puedo entrar desde el trabajo pero sí desde casa.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Sin problemas desde casa ni desde el trabajo.

----------


## Gandalf

Sin  problemas

----------


## Felipe

No tengo problemas ni desde casa ni desde el trabajo. Quizás la versión antigua se cargara antes, pero es cuestión de esperar 2 segundos más. ¡Uf, cuánto tiempo!

----------


## Mecachis

tengo modem de 56k y la web carga bien sin problemas
Saludos

----------


## oknarf77

No problem.

----------


## Roberto

Yo antes no podia ver la pagina en el trabajo pero ahora si que la puedo ver.
Ningn problema.
Un saludo

----------


## JoeKaos

La web carga sin problemas desde mi pc (tengo fibra optica, o lo que es mas conocido, cable modem, de 3 megas de velocidad) y desde el pc de un amigo mio (tiene ADSL de 512 kbps). En ambos ordenadores carga sin problemas la web y todas sus secciones.

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel S.

la pagina va de marabilla carga bien aunque aveces tarda un poquitin pero eso sera 1'5 segundos

----------


## trib

La página se carga perfectamente comprobado en 4 ordenadores diferentes, yo tengo ADSL.
un saludo

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Gracias a todos por contestar, me quedo mucho más tranquilo. De todas formas espero que se note una mejora en estabilidad a partir del 7 de octubre, fecha en la que supuestamente nuestro hosting va a realizar algunos   cambios para mejor. 

Un saludo!

----------


## Felipe

Miedo me dan las mejoras, Mariano. Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno. Y ahora funciona bien.

----------


## rufus

A mi nunca me ha dado problemas. De hecho la considero muy práctica. En el trabajo tengo ADSL y va rápido, en casa con Modem tarda algo mas en cargar, pero va bastante bien.

----------

